# Couldn't get to my private messages



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I just tried to reach my private messages and got this screen:




> *There seems to have been a slight problem with the Discuss Cooking database.*
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> ...



 I'm sure it's just a system thing that will pass on its own - no worries


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, me too.
They may be upgrading something.


----------



## MJ (Oct 13, 2005)

Hrmm. There seems to be a problem with the database - I'll let Andy know about it. We are not doing any upgrades at the moment, and there is a chance we might be down for a bit... sorry guys.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Hrmm. There seems to be a problem with the database - I'll let Andy know about it. We are not doing any upgrades at the moment... sorry guys.


 Don't worry about it MJ, these things happen - 'tis the nature of websites


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

It is TECHNOLOGY  
PM are not going to upset me, but, if DC goes down, might as well call a hospital cause I will go nutty!!


----------



## MJ (Oct 13, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> It is TECHNOLOGY
> PM are not going to upset me, but, if DC goes down, might as well call a hospital cause I will go nutty!!


One of Andy's other sites IS down and we share the same host...


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> One of Andy's other sites IS down and we share the same host...


 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alix (Oct 13, 2005)

I've received that message a couple of times today too and felt just that way texasgirl. Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

It is an utterly and completely hair pulling, nerve wracking, fist clentching moment when you go to your website and it is down...especially if it's something serious (more than a little system issue)...In which case pillows may be required to scream into!


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2005)

I was having the same problem with PM's, but I just tried again and was able to get in. Hopefully the problem is now resolved.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I was having the same problem with PM's, but I just tried again and was able to get in. Hopefully the problem is now resolved.


Yikes, there seems to be still a problem, I could open my pm but when I wrote a reply and sent it I got the error message... does this mean my reply was lost, or did it get sent to the intended destination anyway??


----------



## MJ (Oct 13, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yikes, there seems to be still a problem, I could open my pm but when I wrote a reply and sent it I got the error message... does this mean my reply was lost, or did it get sent to the intended destination anyway??


We are still having problems, so there's a good chance your reply was lost. I would wait until tomorrow and reply again.

Sorry.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2005)

I just checked & I'm getting that message today.


----------



## licia (Oct 14, 2005)

It came up the same for me - not that I get that many pm's.


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2005)

i sent sierra one earlier yesterday. i hope she got it before the pm's quit working


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been able to read incoming, but it won't accept outgoing.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2005)

Me too guys yesterday I would get the message when I would try to send a PM...I do know one I sent was recieved, as I got an answer to it and was able to read it...Now  everyone cross fingers and pray we do not get tossed into an abyss with no DC 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2005)

NO DC!!!!!  T'would be the end of life as we know it!!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2005)

life without dc ?????
better call the men with the
white jackets and let them know
i'll be visiting for awhile ahead of
time !!!!


----------



## MJ (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure everything is back to normal now. 



			
				middie said:
			
		

> better call the men with the
> white jackets and let them know
> i'll be visiting for awhile ahead of
> time !!!!


I called them last week.


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2005)

and how much will our "vacation" cost ?? lol


----------

